# ¿Qué es un pico de tensión y por qué ocurre?



## dieguillo (Feb 8, 2010)

Buenas. Primero presentarme, ya que soy nuevo en el foro, lo e visto en google, me a gustado y e decidido registrarme, mi nombre es Diego. 

Aquí viene mi primera pregunta del foro: Bueno el caso es que he tenido que comprar una palca base nueva y un microprocesador nuevo para mi ordenador, porque de la noche a la mañana no me funcionaba, lo lleve a la tienda y me dijeron k por un pico de tension se me habia roto o quemado el microprocesador y la placa base. Ahora que tengo todo lo que se rompio nuevo, tengo miedo a que me vuelva a pasar, y la cuestión es que quiero que me expliqueis que es exactamente un pico de tensión y que es lo que lo origina o produce, o si hay alguna cosa que yo pueda aver hecho para que se origine. Alguna medida de protección también?

PD:Ace unos meses me compre un portatil que lo usa mi padre y cuando esta en casa, lo conecta a la electricidad y quita la bateria, y lo conecta a la misma regleta (que jsuto queda un enchufe libre para el portatil), eso no creo que lo haya originado no?


----------



## Franco_80 (Feb 8, 2010)

Un pico de tensión es un pulso de tesión de gran valor, pero que dura muy poco tiempo (milisegundos) y es capaz de quemar equipos.
En general  provienen directamente de la red eléctrica. Una forma de protegerse es con estabilizadores.
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola.

Como ya te han dicho, tienes que comprarte un estbilizador de voltaje, y así tu computadora estará protegida contra sobrevoltajes (o picos de voltaje).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

